# broadheads for hogs



## riskyb (Jul 13, 2011)

i am thinking about a bow hunt for hogs next month and thinking about broadhead choices can i get yalls opinion montecs, expandables, or replacement blade fixed heads i thought the montec or hellraiser would be a tougher better choice


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Slick Trick's...Mag's or Razortrick's would be a good choice.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 14, 2011)

Anything but expandables would work well.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 14, 2011)

Any muzzy product are great for getting pass thru on big boars.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 14, 2011)

I like muzzy but never get a good blood trail


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 14, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> Anything but expandables would work well.




Nothing wrong with expandable's for pig's as long as his bow is tuned right.


Whatever you'r using now will be fine no need to change, but if you'r just looking for somthing new (I don't blame you ) then the Slick Trick's are tough to beat. Put any head you want where she needs to go and your in buisness.


----------



## weekender (Jul 14, 2011)

what ever Catdaddy uses


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 15, 2011)

Hogs are known for poor blood trails unless hit perfectly.  You definitely want two holes, and a fixed blade gives you the highest chance of this happening.  Large (150#+) hogs are a different animal altogether, and require more efficient tackle.  Just my opinion.


----------



## RGRToon (Jul 15, 2011)

I use Muzzy 3 blades. Have tried and killed some with expandables but lost several too. I believe you get deeper penetration on pigs with the fixed blades.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jul 15, 2011)

I like Slick Trick Standards for hogs. Magnums work well too.

I really think Razor Tricks are the best broadhead for hogs. They are the best penetrating broadhead on the markey,imho. I have shot a few with them and will probably switch soon. Right now I have a bunch of Standards and Magnums.


----------



## PineThirty (Jul 15, 2011)

Couldnt agree more with this. The Razortricks are some of my favorite Slick Trick heads! I shot a doe with them last year, she was straight under me almost. The arrow went down through her back(through the back bone) right above her stomach then down through the lungs and Into the heart. It dang near stabbed out her chest. This was out of a 60lbs bow with a 385-390 grain arrow!

If you looking for a fixed blade head check out the Slick Trick Razortrick and the Steel Force Phathead. They are both built almost the same. Both are awsome heads and fly great. 

If your looking for a expandable check out Grim Reapers. They are the best expandables I have ever used. Ill be using them along side my Slick Tricks for deer season, and I wouldnt hesitate to shoot a hog with one. They have a variety of different size cuts to choose from. I have taken hogs with Rage 2 Blade also without Issue, but I would suggest the Grim Reaper over them If your wanting a expandable. 

Most Important thing on a hog Is good shot placement. Just keep your shot low and tight to the shoulder! As long as you do that youll be In good shape!




Catdaddy SC said:


> I like Slick Trick Standards for hogs. Magnums work well too.
> 
> I really think Razor Tricks are the best broadhead for hogs. They are the best penetrating broadhead on the markey,imho. I have shot a few with them and will probably switch soon. Right now I have a bunch of Standards and Magnums.


----------



## hogman1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have had great success with your plain old fixed blade THUNDER HEADS! Lungbuster is right though when he says any head with a well placed shot will do the trick for you. Just remember the anatomy of a hog isnt the same as a deer. Ain for a heart shot like you would on a deer and you may hit back lung. Check out the anatomy if your not 100% sure of it! Good luck


----------



## riskyb (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## minekaiju (Jul 18, 2011)

epek xc3 nuff said

http://epekhunting.com/default.aspx


----------



## riskyb (Jul 18, 2011)

minekaiju said:


> epek xc3 nuff said
> 
> http://epekhunting.com/default.aspx



those are some good looking broadheads


----------



## killa86 (Jul 29, 2011)

whats up riskyb. listen dont let anyone tell you that you cant use expandables on hogs. what the problem is,is that a big boar has a shield and unless you are a perfect shot with a bow theres no need in trying to shoot under it. shoot rage 2 or 3 blade and bust em in the chest quartering to you. i have rolled several up in a ball with this shot they will run about 25-70 yards as will any hog that is shot with a broad head and they bleed good out the front.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 29, 2011)

killa86 said:


> whats up riskyb. listen dont let anyone tell you that you cant use expandables on hogs. what the problem is,is that a big boar has a shield and unless you are a perfect shot with a bow theres no need in trying to shoot under it. shoot rage 2 or 3 blade and bust em in the chest quartering to you. i have rolled several up in a ball with this shot they will run about 25-70 yards as will any hog that is shot with a broad head and they bleed good out the front.




That's some of the worst bowhunting advice ive ever seen given...


Not saying it wont work, but that's a very low percentage shot.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 29, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> That's some of the worst bowhunting advice ive ever seen given...
> 
> 
> Not saying it wont work, but that's a very low percentage shot.



until you shoot em in the shield. how many hogs have you killed with a bow ive killed around 12 with a bow. and ive lost 3 shooting em in the shield. wont ever take that shot on a boar hog again. ive killed probably 20 with a gun and stabbed em too. i know what it takes to kill a mangy ole hog allow me to show you my trophy room 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=628201&highlight=deer+wall+mediocrity

this link is my deer wall. the two pics with this post are all bow kills. you call it bad advice if you wish but i dont lose any hogs any more. the rage two blade will cut a 2 1/4" hole in your animal and it will rip the hide out away from the cut anywhere between 5 and 7 " leaving plenty of room for lung blood to spew out on the ground. oh and heres a pic of my turkeys


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 29, 2011)

So trophies give you an excuse to hand out bad advice? Like I said that's a low percentage shot...do I recommend shooting any animal with a bow quartering to you in the chest NO. Im sure it might work and if your willing to risk it then by all means try it. Ive never shot a hog with a bow...had the chance? You bet, but I decided to pass on the big hog at 23 yard's because the only shot I had was quartering to me. Part of being a bowhunter is having the patients to wait on a good shot or letting them walk to take the animal another day. I know exactlly what Rage broadhead's can do because I used them the last two year's. I dont recommend that shot with ANY broadhead. You hunt your way and i'll hunt mine, but recommending that shot with a bow...come on man you should know better. Impressive trophies and im glad you've been sucessful in your hunting career.  Hopefully one day i'll have some nice trophies like that on my wall.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 29, 2011)

ill stick with my 100 percent shot on hogs. i wouldnt shoot  a deer there because there is a better available shot. but on a big boar you bet i take that that shot any day. Right now im 4 for 4 with that shot and the blood has been better than any ive shot behind the shoulder


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 29, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> So trophies give you an excuse to hand out bad advice? Like I said that's a low percentage shot...do I recommend shooting any animal with a bow quartering to you in the chest NO. Im sure it might work and if your willing to risk it then by all means try it. Ive never shot a hog with a bow...had the chance? You bet, but I decided to pass on the big hog at 23 yard's because the only shot I had was quartering to me. Part of being a bowhunter is having the patients to wait on a good shot or letting them walk to take the animal another day. I know exactlly what Rage broadhead's can do because I used them the last two year's. I dont recommend that shot with ANY broadhead. You hunt your way and i'll hunt mine, but recommending that shot with a bow...come on man you should know better. Impressive trophies and im glad you've been sucessful in your hunting career.  Hopefully one day i'll have some nice trophies like that on my wall.



If you've never shot a hog with a bow, how can you recommend a good broadhead for pigs? That would be like me trying to tell somebody how to fly the space shuttle.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 29, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> If you've never shot a hog with a bow, how can you recommend a good broadhead for pigs? That would be like me trying to tell somebody how to fly the space shuttle.



Ive seen family member's and friend's kill quiet afew pig's with bow's. Just because ive never shot one does'nt mean I dont know what im talking about. Ive seen afew different head's used on pig's...mechanical's and fixed blade's.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 29, 2011)

ok, gotcha...


----------



## killa86 (Jul 29, 2011)

last year my brother in law and i went hog hunting down below columbus. it was a great hunt. he killed a giant boar and just got it back from bein mounted. he shot this animal with a .30-06 and shot it three times without a pass through. i can quarter a hog and put it in the cooler in 23 minutes. this pig took me an 1 hour and 45 minutes the shield was so thick about 4" that when i got the hide to the shoulder i couldnt move it any longer it was standin up stiff. he was gonna mount it so i was tryin to keep as much hide as possible but i had to cut into it to get it over the shoulders so i could finish skinnin it. even the taxidermist said that thing was rough. 

moral of the story is, there are several places you can shoot a young boar or a sow but on a big boar choices are limited straight down in the spine or into the organs above the shield, in the neck, or in the chest. i like the chest on a big boar. the heart on a boar lies very low behind the shoulder and is very small.about the size of your fist. pigs are not very vascular animals. i took this shot on the ground stalking when i came face to face with one with a bow in my hand. he was close and i won. he ran about 35 yards and there was more damage than any behind the shoulder shot ive ever taken. i have lost several hogs with perfect behind the shoulder shots with a bow. i have 1 of them on video the arrow went in about 3 inches and that was it. very little blood and no hog. Heres the thing until you draw your bow back theres no way of knowing if your ever gonna kill it.


----------



## mountainarcher (Jul 29, 2011)

Two words,One broadhead,MUZZY PHANTOM!!!!! Works great on piggies or anything else for that matter....


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 30, 2011)

Some real bad advise on here.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 30, 2011)

Lungbuster and Killa are really giving bad advice. 
Fixed Broadheads are the way to go. 
Muzzy is one of the best.
Expandables are NOT your best option on a hog.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 30, 2011)

So your trying to tell me expandable's wont work on pig's? Of course a fixed blade is a better option which is why I suggested one, but an expandable wont work?


----------



## pine nut (Jul 30, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Lungbuster and Killa are really giving bad advice.
> Fixed Broadheads are the way to go.
> Muzzy is one of the best.
> Expandables are NOT your best option on a hog.



What he said and Apex Predator,  They know what they are talking about!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 30, 2011)

The originator of this thread wanted to know what the best broadhead for hogs was..... and that's most definitely a cut on contact fixed blade.. I'm sure an expandable will "work" but it's not the best choice at all. I've killed numerous hogs- and i've always used a 2-blade Magnus. They just perform well. 
   Now- shooting hogs in the chest? With a bow? Again, I've killed several hogs and i've even lost a few because of poor shot placement. i can't see shooting one in the front -on position as a first choice. I'm not calling you out, Killa, and i can't argue with your trophy wall.... but in my experience, i'll take the quartering away shot every time- shield or not.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 30, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> So your trying to tell me expandable's wont work on pig's? Of course a fixed blade is a better option which is why I suggested one, but an expandable wont work?



I have killed 30+ hogs w a bow. One was with an expandable head. I think I can answer the question from EXPERIENCE.

My suggestion is DO NOT USE expandables. They are not the best option. I shot one w a spitfire, it was my last arrow in my quiver that day since I had already killed 3 others.


----------



## PWalls (Jul 30, 2011)

If I am hunting deer, I use my 2 blade Rage broadheads. If a hog walks by and presents a shot, I will put an arrow through it. Did it last year and recovered the hog with no issues. If I were going strictly for hogs, I would go with a Slick Trick or Muzzy. As a matter of fact, I will have one of those in my quiver this year during deer season for a hog just in case. The expandable worked for me but I didn't feel as "comfortable" with it.


----------



## drawedback (Jul 30, 2011)

I promise you that a rage 2 blade will bring down a 300 pound boar and I have the video footage to prove it. I have never had a problem with penetration and if they run at all they usually go less than 50 yds.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 30, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I have killed 30+ hogs w a bow. One was with an expandable head. I think I can answer the question from EXPERIENCE.
> 
> My suggestion is DO NOT USE expandables. They are not the best option. I shot one w a spitfire, it was my last arrow in my quiver that day since I had already killed 3 others.





sawtooth said:


> The originator of this thread wanted to know what the best broadhead for hogs was..... and that's most definitely a cut on contact fixed blade.. I'm sure an expandable will "work" but it's not the best choice at all. I've killed numerous hogs- and i've always used a 2-blade Magnus. They just perform well.
> Now- shooting hogs in the chest? With a bow? Again, I've killed several hogs and i've even lost a few because of poor shot placement. i can't see shooting one in the front -on position as a first choice. I'm not calling you out, Killa, and i can't argue with your trophy wall.... but in my experience, i'll take the quartering away shot every time- shield or not.





Guy's im not at all disagreeing or argueing the fact that fixed blade's are a better choice. Again that's why I suggested one. I think ya'll are misunderstanding what I said...will an expandable kill one YES. That's all im saying...im not telling him to go out and get them over a fixed blade just stateing a point. We all know you can't argue experience and please don't think that's what im trying to do...


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jul 30, 2011)

In the last 18 months, I've shot 65 and brought home 61 hogs with a 60 lb bow.  I wait for a quatering away shot. Imho, anything else is a low percentage shot(including broadside). 

Prior to that I killed a bunch but I lost quite a few. I took lower percentage shots. I have killed them with Muzzy Phantoms,G5's, Rages, and some others. 


The best way to kill a hog, especially a big boar, is to wait for a quatering away shot and slip it in low behind the knuckle/elbow. There is no other shot, imo.


The best broadhead?

The one that will consistantly hit a silver dollar everytime at 20 yds...and give good penetration through tough hide.



I shoot slick tricks.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 30, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> Guy's im not at all disagreeing or argueing the fact that fixed blade's are a better choice. Again that's why I suggested one. I think ya'll are misunderstanding what I said...will an expandable kill one YES. That's all im saying...im not telling him to go out and get them over a fixed blade just stateing a point. We all know you can't argue experience and please don't think that's what im trying to do...



No problems Man. The OP is new and asking for advice on best choices. I am sure any broadhead will kill one. I have tried numerous types and Muzzy 3 blade was always the go to for me. Same with deer killed em w different ones but when it came to losing a deer Muzzy was the one I never had issues with.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been using the 3 blade muzzy for as long as I can remember. (Early 90's I guess) Never had a reason to use anything else. On pigs I like the quartering away shot.


----------



## dtala (Jul 30, 2011)

with a heavy arra(500+grains) and a two blade cut on contact head you can shoot THRU the shield on any boar that can walk....been there, done that...several times.

225# shot straight thru the shoulder shield( 1 1/2 inches thick) with a 57# longbow and a 570 gr arra with a two blade STOS head. He went maybe 20 yards and down.






a two blade broadhead will go thru a shield just like a knife will go thru a kevlar bulletproof vest......

  troy


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jul 31, 2011)

never an issue with Muzzy's 3 blades fixed- 100 and 125 grains.


----------



## killa86 (Aug 1, 2011)

drawedback said:


> I promise you that a rage 2 blade will bring down a 300 pound boar and I have the video footage to prove it. I have never had a problem with penetration and if they run at all they usually go less than 50 yds.



amen. big black one on my wall got a rage it was ugly you could see the blood trail in the field from the stand


----------



## killa86 (Aug 1, 2011)

dtala said:


> with a heavy arra(500+grains) and a two blade cut on contact head you can shoot THRU the shield on any boar that can walk....been there, done that...several times.
> 
> 225# shot straight thru the shoulder shield( 1 1/2 inches thick) with a 57# longbow and a 570 gr arra with a two blade STOS head. He went maybe 20 yards and down.
> 
> ...



ever shot one with 3.5-4" shield it wont pass


----------



## 1Gabowhunter (Aug 2, 2011)

C'mon fellas, give Lungbuster a break here.  The guy and his brother are pretty knowledgeable on archery equipment and the sport itself.  I talked to his brother a bunch and they seem to be pretty nice guys.  The OP wants to know about the best broadhead for his use on bowhunting hogs in our humble opinions.  With that being said, I personally use and have killed a many hogs with Slick Trick Standards and Magnums.  Also had great success with Magnus Buzzcuts.  I like the Slick Tricks better simply because when I broadhead tune my bow, they match my field points better than the Buzzcuts by about half an inch.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 2, 2011)

killa86 said:


> ever shot one with 3.5-4" shield it wont pass



u got any pictures of a 3.5 or 4" shield? I have pics of one thats 3 fingers thick from one around 300#.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 2, 2011)

dtala said:


> with a heavy arra(500+grains) and a two blade cut on contact head you can shoot THRU the shield on any boar that can walk....been there, done that...several times.
> 
> 225# shot straight thru the shoulder shield( 1 1/2 inches thick) with a 57# longbow and a 570 gr arra with a two blade STOS head. He went maybe 20 yards and down.
> 
> ...



thats a pretty bow man! Is that a buffalo?


----------



## killa86 (Aug 3, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> u got any pictures of a 3.5 or 4" shield? I have pics of one thats 3 fingers thick from one around 300#.



no but im sure harry harris the taxidermist will remember it well. when i got to the shoulders it would no longer roll down i had to start slicing it so i could finish went through my 3 knifes and 1 more from my brother in law it was rough.


----------



## JimDraper (Aug 3, 2011)

You need to check out Ramcat heads they are one of the best heads I have ever shot. Any head will work on a well placed shot, but if you are asking for recommendations on which kind of head would be better then I would have to say fixed simply because pigs are one tough critter and if by some chance you don't make a perfect shot your chances of causing more damage with a fixed blade are much higher than an expandable. I have seen big boars that were shot in the shoulder with a rage and in mangled the blades pretty bad and did not do much damage to the vitals, I am not saying that rage heads are bad I have seen massive blood trails from them but my opinion is go with fixed blades on hogs. Just my .02


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 3, 2011)

killa86 said:


> no but im sure harry harris the taxidermist will remember it well. when i got to the shoulders it would no longer roll down i had to start slicing it so i could finish went through my 3 knifes and 1 more from my brother in law it was rough.



The pictures of the one I am talkin about is here. We couldnt skin him anymore so we cut him in half.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=249456&highlight=


----------



## wcrouch (Aug 27, 2011)

if you guys want to run your mouths to each other then by all means do it.  the guy asked a question not"who wants to argue over the best hunter or the best shot" if he wants to shoot a hog at 100 yards with a bow let him.  they are very right  if you shoot a hog arrow placement is the key.  i have close to 150 pigs under my belt and yes i have lost some hogs but that comes with anything.  but back to your question I like ramcats.  so there is my two (2) cents


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 27, 2011)

My suggestion would be a arrow on the heavy side and a good fixed blade.. There are tons out there and you will get 500 different answers on which on to use...

Besides a heavy arrow and a good fixed blade, i would also check out the anatomy of a hog, cause it does differ from a deer somewhat.
Google it, they have anatomy layouts all over the net.


----------



## furry chinchilla (Aug 27, 2011)

ok I hear everyone talking all kinds of shot placement, and their choices in heads, for me a solid fixed blade, we had 3 arrows in a pig that had mech broadheads, and I was guiding the trip, never found that one.  I personally use G5 Montec's and every pig I have shot has gone down and been recovered.  Now shot placement, with the bow it is much more to consider with the plate, I have 2 guys who swear head shots, and I will wear them out with a rifle but for my choice with a bow, I like quartering away for my choice, but that is just me.  Good luck and be safe


----------



## THUNDER CHICKEN (Aug 27, 2011)

Swacker !


----------



## retiredkilla (Aug 28, 2011)

rage here, it will leave a blood trail to the hog.. nuff said....


----------

